# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  قویترین و بهترین ادیتور asp

## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام
بهترین و با قابلیت ترین ادیتور asp که می شناسید چیست؟ لطفا با ذکر مشخصات معرفی کنید
من با دریم ویور، اکسپرشن وب کار کردم هر کدام یک سری ایراد دارند  شما چی می شناسید
ممنون یا علی

----------


## hossein_moghimi

به نظر من microsoft visual web developer  یکی از بهترین ادیتور های ASP میباشد.
من با ورژن 2005 کار میکنم.خیلی کامله!

----------


## adinochestva

DreamWeaver

----------


## new_sra

ASPMaker 3.1

و

XLineSoft ASPRunner Professional 6.0.488

----------


## kashaneh

Microsoft Expression Web 2 برنامه مناسبی است

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
با سلام
من با دریمویور و اکسپرشن وب  و  AspRunner  کار کردم و در حال حاضر هم با دریم ویور کار میکنم.

اکر  Phpdesigner  رو برای پی اج پی دیده  باشید  می تونه انلاین در هنگام کد نویسی  کد ها رو از نظر ساختاری چک کنه و ایرادهای ان رو بگه و حتی کنار سطر دارای ایراد چه از نظر دستور گرامری و ساختاری دستورُ چه از نظر اشتباه در استفاده از متغیرهای بکار رفته در برنامه و..    یک علامت ضربدر قرمز بزرگ میذاره تا بفهمی که داری اشتباه می نویسی  نه اینکه ک رو بنویسی  و بعد اجرا کنی و بعد تازه بفهمی اشتبا نوشتی

در ضمن AspRunner مشابه ASpMaker برای تولید صفحات asp از دیتابیس هست و لی خیلی کاراتر هست می تونی داخلش از قالبهای پیش فرض استفاده کنی و اون قالبها رو ویرایش کنی  و ساختار امنیتی جالبی هم می تونی برای سایتت  درست کنی   از ویرایشگرهای Innovaeditor و غیره هم ساپورت می کنه و .....  ولی مشکلش این هست که برای کد نویسی آزاد  مثل دریمویور  نیست و آدم برای اینکار بهتره از اون استفاده نکنه بلکه تنها برای ساخت CMS از دیتابیس بدرد می خوره

به هر حالممنون ازپاسخ هاتون
یا علی موفق باشید

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
با سلام
داخل سایت زیر دوجین از ویرایشگرهای وب رو معرفی می کنه ولی من هنوز به جوابم نرسیدم
http://classicasp.aspfaq.com/general/which-editor-should-i-use-for-developing-asp-applications.html




ویرایشگر با مشخصات زر می شناسید::
 ؟؟؟؟؟  asp editor  - Spell Checker-  syntax highlighting -rtl utf support  ?????
یاعلی

----------


## mohammad5593

*لیست بهترین HTML editor ها برای استفاده در صفحات وب*
 در لیست زیر محبوب ترین این ویرایشگرها رو براتون قرار میدم. *لیست بر اساس محبوبیت این ادیتورها نزد من مرتب شده!!!*

*1. NiceEdit*
ادیتوری بسیار ساده و بسیار کارآمد و بســـــــــیار سبک. امکاناتی که داره مناسبه. استفاده از این ادیتور هم خیلی آسونه.

Demo | Download

*2. cuteEditor*
این ادیتور رو من استفاده نکردم. اما با توجه به بررسی اجمالی که روی دموی اون داشتم به نظر ادیتور کاملی میاد. امکانات tinyMce رو داره.
در ابتدا من این ادیتور رو در رتبه 5 قرار داده بودم. اما بعد از اینکه چند روز پیش ازش استفاده کردم، به قدرت فوق العادش پی بردم. واقعا ادیتور محشریه.

Demo | Download

*3. FreeTextBox*
استفاده از این ادیتور بسیار ساده است. به تولباکس vs اضافه میشه و میتونید راحت استفاده کنید. ظاهر شبیه به ms word این ادیتور اون رو بسیار آشنا میکنه. امکاناتش هم بد نیست!!
Demo | Download

*4. ckEditor*
ckEditor هم مثل tinyMce امکانات فوق العاده ای داره. و تقریبا همه کاری میکنه! در ورژن های قبلش یه مقدار مشکل داشت. اما در نسخه های جدیدش برطرف کرده. سنگین بودن از معایبش هست. اما قابلیت شخصی سازی بسیار بالایی داره.
Demo | Download


*5. TinyMCE*
تقریبا تمام امکانات word رو داره!!! این ادیتور یکی از کامل ترین ادیتورهاهست. یعنی واقعا همه چیز داره!! امکانات زیاد، قابلیت شخصی سازی، قالب های مختلف از مزیت هاشه. اما... بعضی امکاناتش غیررایگانه!!
Demo | Download

----------


## a_pour

سلام وقتی CKEDITOR رو می ذاریم داخل updatepanel dotnet framwwork4 انتخابگر فونت و رنگ و کلا هیچکدوم از کمبوها کار نمی کنن لطفا کمک کنید.

----------

